# Thermal shanty



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Rumour has it that Shappell is coming out with a thermal shanty...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive been tossing around what to do this year for my shanty situation....I have no issues and really like my shanty but wish it were a thermal.....thought about purchasing new canvas for it and so forth cause I love the depth of my sled......just not sure!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

checked and they dont even make a thermal for my shanty =( sucks.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

What shanty you got Scum Frog ?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I picked up an otter last year on a smoking deal. No ice = huge sales... The thermal otter is the highest quality that I've ever seen. I'm hoping it will not require a heater. If it's sub zero I will still take it. I upgraded a lot of my gear last season. Sold my old stuff and the cost was pretty minimal. I think the biggest benefit is it won't rain inside your shanty. Biggest downside is weight.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

capt j-rod said:


> I picked up an otter last year on a smoking deal. No ice = huge sales... The thermal otter is the highest quality that I've ever seen. I'm hoping it will not require a heater. If it's sub zero I will still take it. I upgraded a lot of my gear last season. Sold my old stuff and the cost was pretty minimal. I think the biggest benefit is it won't rain inside your shanty. Biggest downside is weight.


The thermal and quilting on the otter is very nice for it not being custom made. The biggest draw back is weight. The otter is very heavy but it's worth it. Strong winds and extreme cold don't matter. My friend Mike has one and it is awesome. When ever he doesn't go and I'm stuck using my nanook it sucks. We need to make a smitty sled so it's not plowing the snow.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> I picked up an otter last year on a smoking deal. No ice = huge sales... The thermal otter is the highest quality that I've ever seen. I'm hoping it will not require a heater. If it's sub zero I will still take it. I upgraded a lot of my gear last season. Sold my old stuff and the cost was pretty minimal. I think the biggest benefit is it won't rain inside your shanty. Biggest downside is weight.


 I also picked up the thermal otter last year. Super awesome shanty. Definitely heavy but I was used to pulling a heavy sled anyway. I have no complaints at all. I fired up the heater and you could fish in a pair of basketball shorts if you wanted to.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought a flip over... Sorry I didn't clarify. Sadly it requires two guys to load and un load and the quad to pull it. Once it gets to the scene... Look out. My pop-up is an Eskimo fat fish 949 non insulated. Good bang for the buck, but not even close to the otter. 949 is great for 3 guys and a social event. Flip over was too good of a deal to pass up. Paid less than 1/2 at the end of last year. I'm in it for the long haul so quality is a big deal to me. If taken care of the otter will give me 20 years of service.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

capt j-rod said:


> I bought a flip over... Sorry I didn't clarify. Sadly it requires two guys to load and un load and the quad to pull it. Once it gets to the scene... Look out. My pop-up is an Eskimo fat fish 949 non insulated. Good bang for the buck, but not even close to the otter. 949 is great for 3 guys and a social event. Flip over was too good of a deal to pass up. Paid less than 1/2 at the end of last year. I'm in it for the long haul so quality is a big deal to me. If taken care of the otter will give me 20 years of service.


I truly believe that is an understatement


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lovin life said:


> What shanty you got Scum Frog ?


 I have the Clam Kodiak. Absolutely love it. Its a quick flip, tall to where you can stand up and stretch and its long so plenty of room for me to have my fishing hole, camera hole, heater and bucket flipped over with my camera on top and plenty of room still to open the door and get in and out. The sled is deep and heavy duty plastic before they went cheap. I can fit all my gear in it with 0 issues. Love it. Just wish it were thermal is only thing I wish it was.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

My otter 5 man XTH lodge is quilted thermal weight is 41lbs it fits nicely In the oversized bag. Overall I'm happy I got out of my frabill suitcase shack (coffin) the otter is roomy enough to set up a one man clam flip inside and still have room to fish 3.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> My otter 5 man XTH lodge is quilted thermal weight is 41lbs it fits nicely In the oversized bag. Overall I'm happy I got out of my frabill suitcase shack (coffin) the otter is roomy enough to set up a one man clam flip inside and still have room to fish 3.


Wow, that is awesome. I would like to have all that room for activities!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I got the same otter hub last year and my 2man flip shappell fits inside! They're quite roomy lol. I can't imagine the weight of a 2man insulated flip. Mine is hard enough to load by myself, let alone pull in deep snow. The only way I'd buy a insulated 2 man flip is if it's pulled by a machine, as CJR said. Have you guys seen the otter 3man flip that Mark carries? That thing is sweeeeet! Looks like it weighs about 200lbs lol. Erie only shanty.


----------

